# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Roister PB-150

## aisipws

Καλημέρα!
Στο Subwoofer Roister PB-150 δεν οπλίζει το ρελε.
Κάποια βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ αν έχει αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα.
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## xsterg

τσεκαρε τις τασεις στο τροφοδοτικο για αρχη. το ρελε ειναι οκ? τεσταρε το με ενα πολυμετρο.

----------


## aisipws

Το ρελέ είναι οκ και η τάση 48DC

----------


## ezizu

Γενικά, για να μην οπλίζει το ρελέ, υπάρχουν οι εξής συνηθέστερες αιτίες (με τυχαία σειρά):
1) πρόβλημα σε κάποια βαθμίδα των κυκλωμάτων του ενισχυτή, ώστε παρουσιάζεται dc τάση στην έξοδο
2) πρόβλημα με κάποια/ες τάση/σεις τροφοδοσίας
3) πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα προστασίας/καθυστέρησης, το οποίο οδηγεί και τον ρελέ
4) προβληματικό ρελέ

Οπότε πέρα από τις τάσεις τροφοδοσίας που σου πρότεινε σωστά να μετρήσεις ο Χρήστος (xsterg) παραπάνω, θα πρέπει βασικά να μετρήσεις την τάση (dc offset) στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή, καθώς και να ελέγξεις τα εξαρτήματα γύρω από το κύκλωμα προστασίας/καθυστέρησης που οδηγεί το ρελέ.

----------


## aisipws

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας β¦.. αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο θα με βοηθούσε πολύ β¦. να μην γίνομαι κουραστικός με συνεχείς ερωτήσεις.

----------


## aisipws

Το πρόβλημα ήταν ένας πυκνωτής 10mf/50v [ προστασία ρελέ]

----------

